# NSS 2014 Vendors Report #1 -- WuHu Bowande



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

A new vendor to the N.S.S. this year was WuHu Bowande, a Chinese company that's made a bit of a splash in the small-scale live steam community in just the last few years. They began in the American market by introducing a Porter and a Falk-type engine; then surprised many of us by bringing out a highly detailed British A-4 engine last winter.

Here's the WuHu table in the Dealer Room. In the foreground is the rank of A-4's in both LNER and British Railway configurations. The next one is a British 'Black Five' LMS Stanier Class 5 4-6-0 engine (no close-up available).










Looks like they've been very busy in Anhui, China! On the left, we've got two versions of the German BR41, one with small smoke deflectors, the other with large deflectors (or as I like to call them, 'little ears' and 'big ears'.) On the right are two versions of the British 8F LMS Stanier Class 2-8-0, in red and black.










All engines are 1:32, butane-fired, and have ceramic burners. The BR41 engines are also offered "R/C ready" or R/C installed.

Missing from their display tracks at the left of the picture are WuHu's two new American prototype engines: the Illinois Central 4-6-0 No. 382, usually called "Casey Jones" after its most famous engineer, and the Pennsy G-5 4-6-0, a 'commuter' passenger engine dating from the 1920's. They're probably being test-run out on the tracks.

To complete the scene, here's a WuHu rep posing behind the two engines that started their 'American invasion,' the Porter and Falk. (The WuHu people never seemed quite sure how to react to SWMTP -- was she from a magazine? A corporate spy? Should they hand her a business card or what?)










Ever the intrepid photo-journalist, SWMTP headed out to the tracks to see if she could 'track down' (pun intended) the WuHu American prototypes. (This wasn't as hard as it might sound; WuHu basically 'camped out' at Glen Simpson's track for the duration.) Here's what she found --










That's the Pennsy engine in the foreground; turned around behind it is the "Casey Jones," with disconnected tender even further back.

The PRR G5 ran fast and SWMTP didn't have her flash attached that day, so here's a couple of blurry pictures --



















I stuck that last one in just to give you a shot of the firebox. WuHu is, I think, putting ceramic burners in all their engines and putting glass on the firebox doors so that you can actually see the lit burner. Kinda' _looks _like a real coal burner. I first saw this trick on Bill Allen's most recent creations; WuHu is the first company that I know of to do it commercially. I guess that the glass viewing port is just a cosmetic gimmick, but it's a cool one.

And here are a couple of shots of the Rogers 4-6-0 "Casey Jones." The detail level on this engine is really delightful. Note the Rogers nameplate on the steam chest, the clerestory roof on the cab, and those marvelous spoked drivers! (Now all that's needed is 1:32 turn-of-the-century passenger cars.)



















The WuHu crew also managed to get in some run time on their 3-cylinder A-4 --










Finally, here's Bob Clark of "Stoke'm & Smoke'm" with Ron Bacon. Bob is the U.S. distributor for WuHu, and he's just sold Ron this little Falk. Bob is especially proud of the large role he's played in the development of the Casey Jones.










Next -- What Accucraft brought to N.S.S. (Sneak Peeks included!)


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo from Austria,

THANKS Gery for this info. About the PRR-loco i hear now the 1.time.
The Casey Jones-loco is already ordered inGB..
The US-distributor i mailed in febr. no reply, so i went to GB ..

greetings from
derPeter


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter,

Thanks for the comment. Give us a 'first run report' on the Casey Jones when you can! It certainly is a pretty engine.

Meanwhile, I just posted an Accucraft at NSS report. Couple of new items there, including a surprise or two.

best,

-Gary-


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

derPeter said:


> Hallo from Austria,
> 
> THANKS Gery for this info. About the PRR-loco i hear now the 1.time.
> The Casey Jones-loco is already ordered inGB..
> ...


Not sure if this answers why you got no reply, but on Ebay there is a listing for the Casey Jones from China, and in the description it says:-
"We only sell in US Areas Except New York, Pennsylvania, Maryland, New Jersey, Virginia, North Carolina,Because those areas has our selling agent."
So, does that mean that Bob Clark is ONLY allowed to sell in the listed States.
Seems a little restrictive for him.
I can understand if there is a European distributor that he wouldn't be allowed to sell there, but you would expect a reply explaining that.
Regards,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

In speaking to Bob, he says the whole US is his territory but..... He needs to get a website and become more "electron friendly". Talk to him on the phone and he will do anything for you and does. Email, crickets.


dave


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

The ebay seller (is it WuHu?) added that:-
"Our US aftersale service company also supply service for our customers in Canada."
I assume that they mean Bob.
I thought, for sure, shipping stuff back and forth between our countries if I need something fixed when he didn't even make the sale.
Under warranty is HE going to pay for all expenses.
I doubt that.
Accucraft won't anymore!!!
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------

